# RP Server und Gilden



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich ist die Mithilfe von euch gefragt =) und ich werde auch mal schauen ob ich mit wirken kann, im Sinne von Gilden finden =).

Die RP Server gibt es ja nun noch und RP ist zwar vorhanden, hat sich aber je nach Server auf Gilden oder Gemeinschaften verteilt. Das heißt es gibt einige Server auf den einige Gilden sich gut kennen und ihre Twinks, daher ist dort oft RP anzufinden und auf anderen Server gibt es eben Gilden, die lieber unter sich sind oder es ist ein wilder Mix.
 Daher sollte man mal versuchen hier einfach paar RP Gilden zusammen zu tragen. Natürlich so nach eim Grobben Schema.


 Server       :        selbsterklärend denk ich (Server Name und dahinter noch Typ)
 Gildenname :        selbsterklärend denk ich

  Fraktion    :         der übersichtshalber
 Thema       :        also Taurengilde, Söldnergilde, Handelsgilde etc.
 Auslegung  :        Hier so Richtung (rein RP, RP und PVE Content oder RP und PVP orientert etc.)
 Zusätzliche Notizen für Auslegungen : Hier kann noch was genauer dazu geschrieben werden. Wir machen viele Events, gehen Instanzen auf RP, bauen Stammgruppen für Battlegrounds zusammen oder haben Arenateams etc. 

 Aufnahme : Hier sollte die Gilde mal ihre Aufnahme Bedingung notieren. Nach dem Motto wir nehmen nur Blutelfen auf oder Tauren oder nur Zwerge oder auch alles außer Hexer oder nur Paladine. Naja was die Gilden so Aufnehmen oder eben garnicht nehmen.

  Ansprechpartner : Wer auf dem Server jeweils für Bewerbung zuständig ist

  Aufnahme Ritual/Bedingung: Hier kann rein, wie man aufgenommen wird. Per Forum Bewerbung, per Gespräch, per Event oder halt Sofort etc.



  Weitere Informationen : Hier kann dann so das rein, was man so glaubt noch sagen zu müssen. Homepages etc.



  Diese Vorlage soll nur so ein Grobes Gerüst sein, damit das ganze Übersichtlich bleibt. Man könnte dann das gesammelte zusammen tragen und halt posten. Wenn genug zusammen bekommt, kann man ja Buffmods nach Stigi fragen oder so was. Damit würde dann eine Übersicht existieren, die man natürlich immer erweitern müsste und erneuern. 

  Das ganze sollte dann so aufgebaut werden. Die Server werden jetzt von mir einfach so als post gemacht. Die Tage werde ich mal auf den Foren bissel stöbern und selbst paar Dinge mit rein bauen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Silberne Hand RP-PVE (Blutdurst)

*Allianz Gilden*

Gildenname : Der Kronrat
Fraktion : Allianz
Thema : Rollenspiel/Gemischte Gilde
Auslegung : Rollenspiel
Zusätzliche Notizen für Auslegungen : Rollenspiel mit einigen Events 
Einschränkung : keine besonderen Einschränkung 
Ansprechpartner : Ogrody, Elzond
Aufnahme Ritual/Bedingung: Hier kann rein, wie man aufgenommen wird. Per Forum Bewerbung, per Gespräch, per Event oder halt Sofort etc.
Weitere Informationen : http://www.der-kronrat.de


Gildenname : Blüten der Nacht
Fraktion : Allianz
Thema : Druidengilde
Auslegung : Rollenspiel
Zusätzliche Notizen für Auslegungen : Rollenspiel mit einigen Events 
Einschränkung : Nachtelfen Druidinnen 
Ansprechpartner : Nachteule, Felamar, Aerith, Nymya, Aschanti
Aufnahme Ritual/Bedingung: Schaut euch im Forum um oder RP ansprechen der jeweiligen Ansprechpartner
Weitere Informationen : http://www.mysaga.de/blueten/ oder http://blueten.mysaga.de/


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Zirkel des Cenarius RP-PVE (Blutdurst)

*Allianz Gilde*


Gildenname : Ravencrests Vermächtnis
Fraktion : Allianz
Thema : Rollenspiel Gilde
Auslegung : Rollenspiel
Zusätzliche Notizen für Auslegungen : Rollenspiel mit einigen Events
Einschränkung : Nachtelfen
Ansprechpartner : Sturmbringer
Aufnahme Ritual/Bedingung: Per Gespräch, per Event


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Syndikat RP-PVP (Raserei)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Rat von Dalarran RP-PVE (Raserei)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Kult der Verdammten RP-PVP (Raserei)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Arguswacht RP-PVP (Glutsturm)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Ewige Wacht RP-PVE (Glutsturm)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Todeskrallen RP-PVP (Glutsturm)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Der abyssische Rat RP-PVP (Schattenbrand)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Nachtwache RP-PVE (Schattenbrand)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Mithrilorden RP-PVE (Hinterhalt)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Forscherliga RP-PVE (Hinterhalt)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Todeswache RP-PVE (Hinterhalt)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Konsortium RP-PVP (Sturmangriff)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Aldor RP-PVE (Sturmangriff)


----------



## Falkulus (2. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Syndikat RP-PVP (Raserei)



Allianz Gilden

Gildenname : Ravencrests Vermächtnis
Fraktion : Allianz
Thema : Rollenspiel Gilde
Auslegung : Rollenspiel
Zusätzliche Notizen für Auslegungen : Rollenspiel mit einigen Events
Einschränkung : Nachtelfen
Ansprechpartner : Sturmbringer
Aufnahme Ritual/Bedingung: Per Gespräch, per Event


----------

